# small trip with Tenere xt660z & a7iii at some hills of Greece,panoramic view



## mallllias (Apr 17, 2020)

hello from Greece!
heres a small music video with my Yamaha Tenere xt660z and sony a7iii camera.
made at hills of north Greece with Thassos island for view.
A great sunny day and an excellent point of view.
enjoy the video


----------



## kdsmithjr (May 24, 2020)

very nice.


----------



## mallllias (May 24, 2020)

thanks man


----------



## Derrel (May 24, 2020)

Great music for such a video!


----------



## mallllias (Jun 2, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Great music for such a video!


Thanks man, music is my all time pasion!


----------

